# (( المسيحية والسيف))



## سيف اللة (6 يونيو 2007)

*العب غيرها يا مسلم

Christian Knight*


----------



## Ramzi (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

يا سيف اللة ...

لن أقرأ كتابك و لكن سوف أشرح لك ...
34 لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَ هَكَذَا يَصِيرُ أَعْدَاءَ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ! (إنجيل متى :10)

تخيل يا سيف الله (أنا تقول تخيل فلا ترد علي الا بعدما تتخيل) انك أصبحت مسيحيا ً ؟؟؟؟ الذي سيحدث لك في هذه الدنيا هو ما هو مكتوب بهذه الايه

فسر الايه الان كما تشاء !!!!!


----------



## Ramzi (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

يا سيف اللة ...

لن أقرأ كتابك و لكن سوف أشرح لك ...
34 لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَ هَكَذَا يَصِيرُ أَعْدَاءَ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ! (إنجيل متى :10)

تخيل يا سيف الله (أنا تقول تخيل فلا ترد علي الا بعدما تتخيل) انك أصبحت مسيحيا ً ؟؟؟؟ الذي سيحدث لك في هذه الدنيا هو ما هو مكتوب بهذه الايه

فسر الايه الان كما تشاء !!!!!


----------



## sant felopateer (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*هذه اية معناها ،، ان مجىء المسيح لم يكن سلاما على جميع الناس فهناك من يؤمن بالمسيح و يكون مهدد من ناس و هناك النساء التى تؤمن بالمسيح تترك اولادها من اجله ،،
يعنى هناك من يضحى من اجل المسيح حتى ان العالم كله يصبح ضجه لهذا حبنا للمسيح قد يكون سيف ممسك فى يد الاعداء يهدد من يصبح مسيحى *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف)) نبى الرحمة و موقفه مع بنى قريظة*

*مذبحـــة بنـى قريظــة
العفـــو عند المقدرة !


من هى قبيلة بنى قريظة ؟
قبيلة بنى قريظة .. هى قبيلة يهودية وافقت على مساعدة قوات أهل قريش بقيادة أبو سفيان  ضد قوات محمد رسول الإسلام فى غزوة الخندق .. عدد قومها غير محدد و إن كانت أقرب الروايات يقول بأن عددهم كان تسعمائة رجل تقريباً بأسرهم ( راجع كتاب محمد رسول الله لـ محمد رضا صفحة 238 )

ماذا حدث ؟
لم تحدث هذه المساعدة (بين قبيلة بنى قريظة و قوات أبو سفيان) نتيجة أنتهاء الحصار بين قريش و قوات محمد . و بالتالى لا توجد أى تهمة مثبته على قبيلة بنى قريظة .

ماذا فعل رسول الرحمة ؟
لم يغفر محمد أستعداد بنى قريظة لمساعدة قوات أبو سفيان و على الرغم من أن المساعدة المزعومة لم تحدث ، إلا أن محمد حاصر يهود بني قريظة خمسا وعشرين ليلة كما قال ابن إسحاق، وقال الواقدي إحدى وعشرين ليلة حتى جهدهم الحصار وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، و هناك روايات أخرى تقول أن الحصار أمتد إلى خمسة و عشرين يوماً  25 يوما، ونتيجة لذلك أعلنت قبيلة بنى قريظة استعدادها للتسليم مع ترك كل ممتلكاتهم للمسلمين إذا سمح لهم أن يرحلوا في أمان .
غير أن محمد رسول الرحمة لم يوافق على هذا العرض. وعوضاً عن ذلك عين سعد بن معاز ليحكم في الأمر، الذي كان حكمة في بني قريظة معروفا مسبقا، لانه - اي معاذ - لما أصيب في غزوة الخندق قال: اللهم لا تمتني حتى تقر عيني في بني قريظة. ( راجع كتاب محمد رسول الله لـ محمد رضا صفحة 237 )
و استدعى رسول الرحمة سعد بن معاذ، فأتاه قومه فاحتملوه على حمار وكان رجلا جسيماً واقبلوا معه إلى محمد وهم يقولون : يا أبا عمرو احسن في مواليك - اي احسن في بني قريظة - فان رسول الله إنما ولاك ذلك لتحسن فيهم. فلما اكثروا عليه . قال: لقد آن لسعد ان لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم.  لما انتهى سعد لرسول الله .
قال رسول الله : احكم فيهم
قال سعد بن معاز : فاني احكم فيهم ان تقتل مقاتلتهم وان تسبى ذراريهم ان تقسم أموالهم .
فقال رسول الله : لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله وحكم رسوله .
فامر رسول الله ان تكون النساء والذرية في دار ابنة الحارث امرأة من بني النجار وأمر بالأسرى ان يكونوا في دار أسامة بن زيد.
ثم خرج رسول الله إلى سوق المدينة فخندق بها خنادق ثم أمر بقتل كل من انبت.
(  راجع محمد رسول الله ص 238 - وتاريخ الطبري 2/588 -   ابن هشام؛ السيرة النبوية، الجزء الثاني، صفحــة 40 و41 )
أنظر رسول الرحمة و الأنسانية المبعوث من إله الإسلام يُصدق على حكم معاز الأرهابى و يقتل بالسيف كل رجال قبيلة بنى قريظة و يبيع النساء والأطفال كعبيد و يقسم كل ممتلكاتهم بين المسلمين .. إين العفو عند المقدرة الذى تغنى به محمد فى القرآن ؟ إين رحمة رسول الرحمة ؟

بعد كل هذا يخرج علينا داعية إسلامى و ينعق قائلاً  : " الإسلام دين سلام .. الإسلام لم ينتشر بالسيف "
إذا كانت هذه هى تعاليم رسول الرحمة .. فأعتقد أن أى أنسان شريف هو أفضل منه ، هذه هى تعاليم هذا الإله المجهول الذى يعبده المسلمون الذى هو نفسه الشيطان الذى أضل و أغوى الكثيرين

[ لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح.ولا عجب.لان الشيطان نفسه يغيّر شكله الى شبه ملاك نور. فليس عظيما آن كان خدامه أيضا يغيّرون شكلهم كخدام للبر. الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب أعمالهم ] 
(2 كورنوس 11: 13-15)

السيد المسيح الصادق و الأمين يقول :
[ لكن ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس فلا تدخلون انتم و لا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تاكلون بيوت الارامل و لعلة تطيلون صلواتكم لذلك تاخذون دينونة اعظم، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تطوفون البحر و البر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا و متى حصل تصنعونه ابنا لجهنم اكثر منكم مضاعفا ]
( متى 23 : 13 - 15 )

عزيزى المسلم : 
السيد المسيح قال "فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." (متى 26 : 52) .. عرفت الآن لماذا محمد لا يمكن أن يمت بأى صلة إلى السيد المسيح ..  أعرف الحق و دع الحق يحررك .. الله الخالق لا يحتاج إلى نشر دينه بالسيف ولا يحتاج إلى الجهاد الدموى من أتباعة . أترك كل فكر تمسكت به ، و اقرأ .. فكر .. أدرس .. و لا تدعهم يخدعونك .. فلا هناك جنة منتظراك ولا حور عين ! و ذنب المجاهدين عليهم إلى يوم الدين *


----------



## samer12 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

 أنا لن أقرأ ولا كلمة من كلامك الذي لا يكتبه إلا جاهل ولكن أريد منك دليل عل أن هذه الحروب كانت لنشر الدين المسيحي طبعا لا يوجد وأنت  تعرف أنها حروب أستعمارية  وليست دينية مثل حروب المسلمين لأجبار الأمم الأخرى على أعتناق الدين الأسلامي 
ثانيا إذا أردت أن تثبت شيء في رأسك وهو أن المسيحية أنتشرت بحد السيف أو أن المسيحيين نشروا دينهم كما أنتم فعلتم أعطينا أي كتاب يدل على أن أحد تلاميذ المسيح قام بحرب أو ما شابه لينشر العقيدة المسيحيةأو أي حرب حصلت في زمن المسيح لنشر العقيدة المسيحية 
أو أنت مثل باقي المسلمين تريد أن تسقط جميع ما يحصل من أخطاء في العالم على المسيحية


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

القسم هنا مش قسم حواري يا استاذ سيف الله 
مش فاهمه الله ازاي يكون عندو سيف وليه يكون عندو سيف هيعمل بيه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا هنقل موضوعك لقسم الرد على الشبهات وتحذير ليك تاني مرة تحط موضوع هنا مش مناسب للقسم هحذفو من غير تحذير او جواب ويا ريت تقرا الرابط الي في توقيعي​


----------



## Basilius (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*ياتي المسلم ليتشدق بجهل بهذة الاية 
فهل فعلا اوصى المسيح بحمل السيف ؟؟؟ 
هل قتل المسيح احدا ؟ او اوصى اتباعة بقتل الناس مثلما فعل محمد  و الهة ؟ 

قال السيد لة كل المجد لبطرس " رد سيفك الى مكانة لان كل اللذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون " 
وقال كثيرا جدا عن حب الاعداء و التسامح اللذي لم يعرفة الاسلام 
" قال" احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل اللذين يسيؤن اليكم و بضطهدونكم " 
وقال ايضا " لا تقاموا الشر بالشر " 
و اقوال سامية كثيرة جدا جدا 
حتى قبل عهد النعمة و البركة بالمسيح 
و اثناء تهيئة البشرية لنوال النعمة و شريعتها بالمسيح و اثناء عهد الناموس بموسى .. كان ايضا ضد القتل " لا تقتل " من الوصايا العشر على لوحي الشريعة 

فالسيد لم يدعو لحمل السيف و رفض حمل السيف بل ايضا رفض مقاومة الشر بالشر 
وهنا السيف اللذي ارساة السيد هو سيف الحق الفاصل فاللذي يقبل المسيح ينقلب علية اهل بيتة و يضطهدوة و يطلبوا قتلة و يفترقوا عنة .... و الاحداث المتواجة الان خير دليل على صدق كلام السيد لة كل المجد 
يُعلق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على هذه الحرب القاسية، بقوله: [ليس فقط الأصدقاء والزملاء يقفون ضدّ الإنسان بل حتى الأقرباء، فتنقسم الطبيعة على ذاتها... ولا تقف الحرب على من هم في بيت واحد أيّا كانوا، وإنما تقوم حتى بين الذين هم أكثر حبًا لبعضهم البعض، بين الأقرباء جدًا.]

هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [ 37-39]. حقًا إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتى حياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا.] لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة. 


و اني لارى صاحب الموضوع متخبط و يلوي في الحقائق 
فقط لحفظ ماء وجة الاسلام اللذي لم يحث الا على القتل و تحقير كل من هو غير مسلم 
الا تتفق معي ان ما تستشهد بة يدل دلالة واضحة على قلة حيلتك و ضعف موقفك ؟
ما دخل ما يفعلة اشخاص و دول مسيحية اسما فقط بالمسيح ؟؟؟؟
هل قامت كل هذة الحروب على نصوص من الانجيل و بسببها ؟؟
كل كل غازي محتل كان مسيحيا اسما فقط كان ينفذ واجب ديني مثلما نفذة كل غازي محتل مسلم ؟ 
هل كل من اذى انسان على غير ملتة المسيحية كان يستند في فعلة او بلاش يستند ... كان ينفذ ما امرة بة اللة في كتابة او دينة ؟؟؟؟؟ مثلما فعل كل من قتل و فرض القهر و الذل و الجزية من المسلمين ؟ 
هل كل من يحتقر الاخرو  يعتمد على نصوص من كلام المسيح مثلما اعتمد كل المسلمين على كثيرا جدا من كلام الههم و نبيهم مثلا كصورة التوبة 29 و الكثير و كالثير منها ؟ 
هل طلب المسيح ان ينشر دينة بالسيف من اتباعة مثلما فعل المسلمين و جعل رزقة تحت ظلال السيوف و نصر بالرعب ؟ 
هل دعت المسيحية لحمل السيف و القتال و قتل النفس في سبيل الالة ؟ 
هل قال المسيح و دعى الى الغزو و قال اغزوا تغنموا ..........؟؟؟؟؟ 
دلالاتك و موضوعك واهي و ضعيف لانك تتكلم باي شىء الا افعال بشر 
فهل  تعظم المسيحية كل غازي و محتل حقير مثلما يعظمة الاسلام ممن غزوا  و قتلوا و فرضوا الجزية بحجة نشر الدين ؟ ؟؟؟و الاهم من هذا انهم كانوا يستندوا الى تعاليم كتاب الاسلام ... بل كانوا يؤدون واجبهم او ينفذون هذة التعاليم و اعتبرهم الاسلام من العظماء 
هل يستند كل مسيحي في بغضة و قتلة للاخر على كلام المسيح مثلما استند المسلمين على كلام كتابهم مثلا   (الأنفال 39).(التوبة 5).(التوبة 14).(التوبة 29). (التوبة 73).
وامثلة كثيرة  جدا جدا جدا 
فياريت يكون الكلام بموضوعية شوية 
*


----------



## سيف الرسول (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

انتم تضحكون على انفسكم من الذى قتل المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك اليسو النصارى من الذى قتل المسلمين فى اندونيسيا (فى اقليم بوسوا) اليسو النصارى من الذى يعين اليهود على قتل المسلمين فى فلسطين اليسو النصارى الامريكان من الذى يقتل الشعب العراقى اليسوا النصارى الامريكان  انتم تدعون السلام المزيف وانت اهل الظلم والا لحاد  واللة ماعرف العالم الامن ولا الامان الا فى ظل الحكم الاسلامى وانتم تعلمون هذا جيدا ولكنة الكذب والالحاد   (واللة المستعان على ما يصفون)


----------



## فادية (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



سيف الرسول قال:


> انتم تضحكون على انفسكم من الذى قتل المسلمين فى البوسنة والهرسك اليسو النصارى من الذى قتل المسلمين فى اندونيسيا (فى اقليم بوسوا) اليسو النصارى من الذى يعين اليهود على قتل المسلمين فى فلسطين اليسو النصارى الامريكان من الذى يقتل الشعب العراقى اليسوا النصارى الامريكان انتم تدعون السلام المزيف وانت اهل الظلم والا لحاد واللة ماعرف العالم الامن ولا الامان الا فى ظل الحكم الاسلامى وانتم تعلمون هذا جيدا ولكنة الكذب والالحاد (واللة المستعان على ما يصفون)


 

بلاش كتر كلام وتدليس 
هات لنا ايات من الانجيل  تحرض المسيحيين على قتل اي انسان سواء كان مسلم او يهودي او بوذي او او اوا  
يلا وينا الطشارة وبلاش كلام فارغ ​


----------



## althani girl (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



فادية قال:


> بلاش كتر كلام وتدليس
> هات لنا ايات من الانجيل  تحرض المسيحيين على قتل اي انسان سواء كان مسلم او يهودي او بوذي او او اوا
> يلا وينا الطشارة وبلاش كلام فارغ ​



حلوووه طشاره وكلام فارغ 

وحلووه انكم اتهربوون  :a63:

فـــ اذا عندج رد على كلام سيف الرسول ردي واذا ماعندج لاتهربين ^_* 

ولاتردين بكلام فارغ يكون احسن بعد ^_^


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



100010001 قال:


> حلوووه طشاره وكلام فارغ
> 
> وحلووه انكم اتهربوون :a63:
> 
> ...


 

ورينا شطارتك انت يا فالح وهات لنا ايات من الانجيل بتتكلم عن القتل والتحريض للقتل 
اتحدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك لو قدرت تجيب  كلمه  وحده بتحرض على القتال 
يلا يا شاطر ورينا ذكائك الخارق​


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*يعني اعيد المداخلة بتاعتي تاني ولا اية ؟
مالكم يا مسلمين ؟*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*كلمة الله حية فعالة وامضي من كل سيف ذي حدين*


----------



## سيف اللة (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

34 لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَ هَكَذَا يَصِيرُ أَعْدَاءَ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ! (إنجيل متى :10)


----------



## sant felopateer (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

يا خرابى على المخ المقفول ده انت يا سيف الله انت ، لو انت متعرفش تقرا قلنا طيب ، انت عجيب اوى يا اخى!!! يعنى شرحنالك الاية و مش عجبك و الاية واضحة اوى و كفاية الاية اللى بتقول " ضع سيفك فى جوفك ما ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف ياخذون" يعنى لو انا مثلا ماسك سيف زيك كده و قتلت واحد هيجى يوم من الايام و هلاقى سيف واحد تانى قتلنى ما انا اللى جبته لنفسى فهمت؟


----------



## Basilius (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



سيف اللة قال:


> 34 لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُرْسِيَ سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا. 36 وَ هَكَذَا يَصِيرُ أَعْدَاءَ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ! (إنجيل متى :10)



*فعلا اكدت الان انك متخبط و قليل الحيلة بعد الرد عليك *


----------



## سيف الرسول (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

الادله عندى كتيرررر بس انا عاوز اجيب دليل يفحم كل النصاري
انتظروا سيف الرسول قادم


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*هل من الممكن ان يقتل مسيحى شخصا بريئا؟؟
طبعا ممكن لانه انسان غير معصوم

هل من الممكن ان يقتل المسلم شخصا بريئا؟؟
طبعا ممكن لانه انسان غير معصوم

اذا ما الفرق؟
الفرق ان المسلم يقتل ويذبح عملا بتعاليم دينه وليس خطأ شخصى منه.
اما المسيحى فان وقع فى هذا الخطأ فهو خطئه الشخصى لانه يخالف تعاليم المسيح الداعية الى محبة جميع الناس حتى الاعداء.*


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*المسلم يفهم هذه الآيات ويفهم تفسيرها أيضاً تمام التمام
لكن محاولته في تشويه المسيحية تعيسة جداً.. فهو يظن أن كل الأديان تأمر بالقتل كما هو حال الإسلام
لكنه نسى أو تناسى.. أن الله في المسيحية هو إله محبة..
وقد قال المسيح بالحرف الواحد لتلميذه بطرس:
"ألقي سيفك في غنده.. فمن أخذ بالسيف.. فبالسيف يؤخذ"

أنطر إلى تعاليم إلهنا يسوع.. وإن شئت فقل بأنه مجرد نبي
لكن أنظر إلى اقواله.. تعاليمه.. دروسه..
أيقارن قول واحد من أقواله.. بأقوال النبي الكذاب المولود بالجزيرة العربية؟
أيقارن قوله بأقوال النبي الذي قال: وأقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم؟
أتقارن بين هذا وذاك..؟
وبين الثريا والثرى؟؟

أبعد أن فهمت.. وعرفت.. وتأكدت.. أن الله في الكتاب المقدس عند المسيحة..
يختلف تماماً وبشكل جذري عن الله لدى المسلمين..
تأتي الآن لتقول أن إلهنا يأمر أتباعه بالقتل.. كما هو حال إلهنا؟

ألا تشعر..
أنك في حال لا يحسد عليه؟ وأنك الآن في أمس الحاجة ليساعدك في الوقوف على رجليك؟

لماذا يا عزيزي المسلم لا تريد أن تعترف -ولو للحظة- أن إله المسيحية هو إله محبة؟
وتعترف بأنه بتعاليمه ستنجح البشرية..

ألا تعتقد أن أي دولة تحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية .. لن تنجح؟
فالحاكم هنا يضطر أن يعامل المسلم أفضل من غيره..
ويضطر بأن يبني آلاف المساجد.. دون أي كنيسة واحدة..
إن شئت فقل كنيسة مقابل ألف مسجد
فربما يبني كنيسة على أساس أنها بيوت أهل الكتاب..
لكنه في الوقت نفسه لن يبني معابد للبوذا أو الهندوس أو السيخ أو حتى اليهود
بحجة أنهم ظالين مظلين..
والحاكم سيأمر بالزكاة على المسلمين بوجه لطيف..
وسيأمر أيضاً بالجزية... لكن: على يدٍ وهم صاغرون..
أي أذلاء وحقيرون..
ألا تعتقد بأنه بذلك ستتفرق الشعوب.. وتأتي الأحزاب؟


ألا تعتقد يا عزيزي المسلم.. أن المسيحية إن أردات أن تبني دولة..
فهي لن تبنيها بإسم المسيحية..
بل بإسم الجميع.. فأول شعار سيكون لها هو: الإيمان لله.. والوظن للجميع..
أي أنها ستبني لكل دين معبد خاص له.. ولكل شخص له نفس التكريم..
فلا يوجد من هو مسلم أو مسيحي .. أو حتى ملحد..
فالبشر هم بشر ..
وكما قال يسوع رب المجد في إنجيل متى.. الإصحاح الخامس.. في الآيات 43-48 :
«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ.
بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ.
أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ
وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَ\لظَّالِمِينَ.
لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ \لَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟
أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟
أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ...

فلتقرأ الآيات بتآني.. ولا تقل بأنك قرأتها مراراً وتكراراً..
إقرأها مرة أخرى..

ماذا تقول الآن يا أخي المسلم؟
فبعد هذه الآيات الجميلة.. الرائعة.. الحكيمة
التي أتحدى أن يأتي لي أحد ليقول: أن شخصاً قالها قبل رب المجد..
أتحدى..
ألا تعتقد بأن الآيات تلك تصنع من جيل اليوم :
أطباء ومهندسين
وعلماء ومفكرين؟

لماذا إذن تصر على قراءة سورة التوبة؟
لماذا؟ ما الحكمة الجميلة فيها؟
وتذكر يا عزيزي المسلم.. أن سورة التوبة هي من أواخر السور التي نزلت على محمد كما تقول كتبكم..
إذن محمد قبل أن يموت أمر بقتل المشركين-وقد شملهم محمد مع المسيحيين واليهود-..


إفهم يا مسلم.. أتوسل إليك أن تفهم..
بحق السماء.. إقرأ .. وقارن ..
حتى لا يأتي يوم لتقول فيه: ربنا إنا كنا من الظالمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و...
وشكراً

أخوكم: Peace*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

يعني انت تريد تقنعنا ان المسيح  امرنا بان نقتل الناس و امرنا بالجهاد و امرنا بالكره و قتل الغير مسيحيين؟؟ :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



peace_86 قال:


> *المسلم يفهم هذه الآيات ويفهم تفسيرها أيضاً تمام التمام
> لكن محاولته في تشويه المسيحية تعيسة جداً.. فهو يظن أن كل الأديان تأمر بالقتل كما هو حال الإسلام
> و...
> وشكراً
> ...


هذه تهمة تحتاج إلى ما يسندها .دعني أتحداك بما تحديت به "انسر مي مزلمز" و تريني آية من القرأن تدعو إلى قتل الأطفال والرضعان و النساء الحوامل كهذين النصين من كتاب إله السلام :
1-"‎طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة." مزمور 137/9

2- "تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها. بالسيف يسقطون. تحطم اطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ"هوشع13/16.


----------



## Basilius (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

من الواضح ان سيادة الاستاذ ابو انس مخدش بالة من الموضوع 
الموضوع عن المسيحية و السيف ... فهل عندما جائت المسيحية دعت الى السيف ام لا ؟ 
افهمت ام لم تفهم ... 
واراك تتكلم الان من العهد القديم 
وبكل عدم امانة في الحوار 
فهل تقدر سيادتك ان تاتي بالنص و بتفسيرة و شرحة التاريخي و العقيدي المسيحي مثلما نفعل نحن معكم في الاسلام ؟ ام ان هذة عاداتكم الغبية في الحوار 
طبعا لن قدر على الاتيان باي تفسير مسيحي عقيدي للنصوص لان حوارك غير عادل
ياريت يكون حوار مكتمل و ليس مقتطف مثل هذا الحوار الغبي 

بالنسبة لاتيانك بنص من العهد القديم ... فهل تعلم يا سيادة الاستاذ بماهية الكتاب المقدس وما هو العهد القديم ؟  هل تعلم ان الكتاب المقدس ككل يضم مراحل اعلان الله عن نفسة للبشر بالتدريج و يضم ايضا عملية  تاهيل البشرية لشريعة النعمة على مر الزمن وعلى مدار اكثر من الالف سنة بكثير 
وبماذا يسرد من تشريعات و الهية على مر الزمن بترتيب معين في خطة الله للبشرية بتاهليلهم لنوال شريعة النعمة 
فالكتاب المقدس ككل لا يضم تشريعات وقتية كقرانك بل يحكي من اول الخلق و تشريعات الله لشعبة الى الوصول بالبشر لشريعة الكمال 
ويسرد مراحل اعداد الله للبر لنوال شريعة النعمة بالمسيح 
فالعهد القديم هو عهد التشريع والناموس قبل شريعة النعمة  والجديد هو عهدالكمال بنعمة المسيح 
وعلى سبيل المثال فقال الرب للبشر في اوائل مراحل الاعداد لنوال شريعة النعمة لا تزني وبعدها قال ان من نظر نظرة غير لائقة بشهوة فهو يزني 
قال لا تقتل  ثم عندما جاءت شريعة النعمة قال احبوا اعدائكم 
بالنسبة للنص المقتبس من سفر هوشع 
واللذي تاتي بة بكل جهل ونقصان في الحوار 
هذا النص في العهد القديم  قبل شريعة النعمة في مرحلة اعداد البشر لنوال شريعة النعمة بالمسيح 
يتكلم النص عن السامرة  وما حدث لها عندما عصت الرب في (العهد القديم  ) و تمردت  على الهها 
في الماضي فسقطت في يد اعدائها في وقت السبي الاشوري لمملكة اسرائيل وفي هذا السبي 
فكان في السبي مهانة و ذل وهذا ما اشار الية المزمور  مز 137: على أنهار بابل هناك جلسنا، فبكينا... هناك طلب منا الذين سبونا أن ننشد لهم، والذين عذّبونا أن نفرّحهم. قالوا: "أنشدوا لنا أناشيد صهيون" (آ 1- 3). فلم بقصد الكتاب ابدا حرفية تنفيذ العقاب كما هو بل انه بشكل عام سقوط اسرائيل و التعرض للقسوة الاقتصادية و الدينية بالاضافة الى معاملتهم كأسرى خارج بلادهم بالاضافة الى الأسى الشديد لبعدهم عن بلادهم.
فهل قال مفسر واحد ان هذا النص بالمعنى الحرفي ؟
اما عن المزمور 137 فهو في نفس سياق الحدث و في نفس سياق الكتاب المقدس 
واكررها مرة اخرى العهد القديم كان قبل شريعة النعمة بالمسيح 
والكتاب يسرد مرحلة تاهيل البشرية بالتفصيل لنوال شريعة النعمة بتاهيلها بشرائع على مر الزمن الى ان وصلت الى شريعة الكمال ...الم تكن تعمل هذا ؟ الم تكن تعلم سياق الكتاب المقدس في انة يحتوي على شرائع كثيرة نعد البشر لشريعة الكمال ؟ 
بالنسبة ل طوبي لمن يمسك اطفالك و يضرب بهم الصخرة 
فلها المعنى التاريخي في العهد القديم ( قبل شريعة النعمة ) ( اعتقد انك عارف) و لها معنى روحيا 
هنا المرتل يطلب الانتقام وجزاء بابل المخزية بنفس فعلتها و بنفس جزاء اليهود من السبي على ما فعلتة في اليهود من سبي و قتل  و  ادوم على ما فعلتة من شماتة و تشجيع للبابليين بل و حتى انها كانت تطالب بهدم اورشليم  ( قبل شريعة النعمة ...فاهم ولا لا تفهم ماهية الكتاب المقدس ؟)والمرتل يلقب ادوم هنا ببنت بابل لانها شابهت بابل في شرها و زناها وعندما يتكلم عن الاطفال و الصخرة بشير لحادثتين 
قتل فيهم الملوك الشبان و الاطفال بان يلقيهم الملوك من فوق الصخور فينزلون مهشمين ( ا ايام 12:18 )
حيث كان ابيشاي قائد الجيش يسوق الشبان الى صخرة كبيرة في وادي الملح و يرميهم فينزلوا مهشمين وايضا ايام امصيا الملك حيث ذهب الى وادي الملح و سبا من ادوم 10000 و اتى بهم الى راس سالع و طرحهم من عليها فتكسروا 

والمعنى الروحي لها ان الصخرة ترمز الى المسيح و طوبى لمن يضرب اطفال بابل ( بابل الزانية ) ( ترمز الى الخطية )  و اطفال بابل ( ترمز الى شهوات الخطية ) على صخرة المسيح 


نرجع بقى للموضوع الاصلي وبلاش خروج عن المواضيع واي خروج سيحذف  
هل لديك ادلة على ان المسيح طالب تلاميذة بنشر المسيحية بالسيف ؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



abou_anass قال:


> 1-"‎طوبى لمن يمسك اطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة." مزمور 137/


9

كالعادة, تقصيص للنصوص...
اصحاح فيه 9 اعداد, يذكر منها واحد فقط!
لماذا لا تقرأ الذي قبله!

*Psa 137:1​*​​ عَلَى أَنْهَارِ بَابِلَ هُنَاكَ جَلَسْنَا. بَكَيْنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدَ مَا تَذَكَّرْنَا صِهْيَوْنَ. 
Psa 137:2 عَلَى الصَّفْصَافِ فِي وَسَطِهَا عَلَّقْنَا أَعْوَادَنَا. 
Psa 137:3 لأَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ سَأَلَنَا الَّذِينَ سَبُونَا كَلاَمَ تَرْنِيمَةٍ وَمُعَذِّبُونَا سَأَلُونَا فَرَحاً: [رَنِّمُوا لَنَا مِنْ تَرْنِيمَاتِ صِهْيَوْنَ]. 
Psa 137:4 كَيْفَ نُرَنِّمُ تَرْنِيمَةَ الرَّبِّ فِي أَرْضٍ غَرِيبَةٍ؟ 
Psa 137:5 إِنْ نَسِيتُكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ تَنْسَى يَمِينِي - لِيَلْتَصِقْ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي إِنْ لَمْ أَذْكُرْكِ! 
Psa 137:6 إِنْ لَمْ أُفَضِّلْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى أَعْظَمِ فَرَحِي! 
Psa 137:7 اُذْكُرْ يَا رَبُّ لِبَنِي أَدُومَ يَوْمَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْقَائِلِينَ: [هُدُّوا هُدُّوا حَتَّى إِلَى أَسَاسِهَا]. 
Psa 137:8 يَا بِنْتَ بَابِلَ الْمُخْرَبَةَ طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُجَازِيكِ جَزَاءَكِ الَّذِي جَازَيْتِنَا! ​Psa 137:9 طُوبَى لِمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَطْفَالَكِ وَيَضْرِبُ بِهِمُ الصَّخْرَةَ!

الا ترى المعنى الكامل الان؟ كلام مجازي موجه لبنت بابل المخربة ان تجازى بنفس الجزاء الذي جزي به اليهود
أين دعوة القتل الالهية يا رجل؟ 



> 2- "تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها. بالسيف يسقطون. تحطم اطفالهم والحوامل تشقّ"هوشع13/16.


 
الله يعاقب السامرة لتمردها على الهها كما عاقب البشرية في الطوفان
فأين دعوة التقل في المسيحية؟

أين دعوة القتل في المسيحية؟

فعلا العقل نعمة!!!


----------



## assarem (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]9[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
> ![/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> الا ترى المعنى الكامل الان؟ كلام مجازي موجه لبنت بابل المخربة ان تجازى بنفس الجزاء الذي جزي به اليهود
> ...


الله يعاقب السامرة و قلت قبل ذلك إنه كلام مجازي يا سبحان الله .يعاقب السامرة نعم و بالسيف نعم و على يد من الجنود .أليس هو رب الجنود ؟؟
مسألة الرمزية هذه مشجب عجيب يليق لتعليق ما عسُر إفهامه .و لكن لما قيل ليسوع : يا رب ههنا سيفان هل هما رمزيان أيضا .و قد استعملا للغرض الذي من أجله اشتريا : الضرب و القتل و لا حظ أن بطرس لما ضرب ملخس قطع أذنه و كان له أن يقتل العبد لولا الظلمة أو عدم الدربة : يعني لا يجيد استعمال السلاح لسبب من الأسباب .
و لا أدري ما تخريج :" للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما " اشعياء 34/6.
لقد طرحت سؤالا لم يجب عنه الذي اتهم الاسلام بأنه دين القتل و قلت له أرني نصا من القرأن شبيها ب : هوشع 13/16


----------



## Basilius (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



assarem قال:


> الله يعاقب السامرة و قلت قبل ذلك إنه كلام مجازي يا سبحان الله .يعاقب السامرة نعم و بالسيف نعم و على يد من الجنود .أليس هو رب الجنود ؟؟
> مسألة الرمزية هذه مشجب عجيب يليق لتعليق ما عسُر إفهامه .و لكن لما قيل ليسوع : يا رب ههنا سيفان هل هما رمزيان أيضا .و قد استعملا للغرض الذي من أجله اشتريا : الضرب و القتل و لا حظ أن بطرس لما ضرب ملخس قطع أذنه و كان له أن يقتل العبد لولا الظلمة أو عدم الدربة : يعني لا يجيد استعمال السلاح لسبب من الأسباب .
> و لا أدري ما تخريج :" للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما " اشعياء 34/6.
> لقد طرحت سؤالا لم يجب عنه الذي اتهم الاسلام بأنه دين القتل و قلت له أرني نصا من القرأن شبيها ب : هوشع 13/16



يعني اعتقد انك انسان تعرف جيدا  القراءة و الكتابة ولست باعمى و كالعادة تغفل كل الشرح و النقاط الاساسية عادتك 
عقاب السامرية التعليق علية كامل اعلاة ... فبلاش اسلوبك العقيم دة اوكي ؟ 
كلمة المجازي ستجد  ردها و على اي شىء تشير كلمة المجازي  لكنك لم تقرا اي رد بل تمحكت بكلمتين فقط ومثلما قلت لك طريقة رخيصة ومتدنية  في الحوار 
التفسير في الاعلى ... لكن الطريقة   هذة لن تجدي ابدا 
فهمت ؟


وكعادتك ايضا التفسير على ما يحلو لك 


طريقة رخيصة جدا 


> لكن لما قيل ليسوع : يا رب ههنا سيفان هل هما رمزيان أيضا .و قد استعملا للغرض الذي من أجله اشتريا : الضرب و القتل و لا حظ أن بطرس لما ضرب ملخس قطع أذنه و كان له أن يقتل العبد لولا الظلمة أو عدم الدربة : يعني لا يجيد استعمال السلاح لسبب من الأسباب .



طيب كالعادة طريقة مقتطفة عموما 
عندما امر يسوع المسيح تلاميذة ان يشتروا سيفا فقال  احدهم يارب هوذا سيفان فقال السيد لة 
كل المجد هذا يكفي 
فهل لو كان يريد رب المجد دما و حروبا هل كان اكتفى بالسيفين فقط يا هذا  ؟ 
وهل امر المسيح يا هذا بالقتل و القتال ؟ 
سنعرف في هذة النقطة 
هنا المسيح اراد ان يعلم تلاميذة مقولة من اسمى ما قيل على وجة الارض و لم ياتي بها اي دين اخر وبعلمة المسبق اراد و علم ان السيفين كافيين لحدوث موقف بطرس و ملخاس عبد رئيس الكهنة ليقول لهم المسيح مقولتة الشهيرة بعدم استخدام السيف بتاتا وعدم مقاومة الشر بالشر 
وهنا درسا عمليا في احداث متتالية 
و بالنسبة لمقولتك ان بطرس كان من الممكن ان يقتل ملخاس فهل هو قتلة ؟ 
كل هذا من تدبير الله و حكمتة 

[Q-BIBLE]فقال لة يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانة لان كل اللذين ياخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون 
متى 26-52 [/Q-BIBLE]
و الدليل ايضا ان المسيح لم يرد القتل انة شفى ملخاس و وارجع لة اذنة مرة اخرى 
فهل شجع المسيح بطرس يا هذا ؟ 
بالطبع لا فقال لة رد سيفك الى مكانة لان كل اللذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون 


و





> لا أدري ما تخريج :" للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما " اشعياء 34/6


.

كعادتك تقطيف كامل للنصوص بطريقة غبية 
هل تعلم عما يتكلم هنا او سفر اشعياء عموما ةعما يتكلم كنبؤات ؟ 
ام هو تقطيف وخلاص ؟
هنا و بكل اختصار لانك اقتطفت جزء من نص  فقط  بكل جهل .... في هذا الاصحاح نبؤات مضمونها احكام الله على الامم اعداء شعبة ( شعب الله ) فهنا وصف اشعياء ( اللذي تقتطف منة بطريقة مقتطفة غبية وهذا لن يجدي ) سخط الرب على كل الامم الشريرة و لا سيما ادوم فهم كانوا ينهبون و يسلبون من يهوذا في وقت محنتهم و شرورهم صعدت امام الله و امهلهم الله وقتا كثيرا مثلما  قال في نفس الاصحاح اللي اقتطفت منة " لان للرب يوم انتقام سنة جزاء من اجل دعوى صهيون "  ويقول ايضا "لان للرب ذبيحة في بصرة و ذبح عظيم في ارض ادوم " 
ولو حضرتك برضة ايها المقتطف الماهر قرات فقط للعدد السابق لما تقتطفة ستجدة يقول " لانة قد روى في السماوات سيفي هوذا على ادوم ينزل و على شعب حرمتة للدينونة " 
ومعنى النبوة ان قضاء الله صدر في السماوات ان شعب ادوم سيهلك لما فعلة من معصية و شرور 
الاقتطاف لن يجدي في مناقشة اجزاء من سفر مثل اشعياء و نبؤاتة 
فسيف الله كناية عن قضاءة بهلاك شعب ادوم 
مثلما قال الله في نفس السفر اللذي تقتطف منة " ويسقط البقر الوحشي " فالبقر الوحشي هنا  كناية عن شعب ادوم نفسة فالادوميون احبوا الارض و اختلط دمائهم بها 
وفي نفس السفر ايضا اللذي تقتطف منة قال " ليلا و نهارا لا تطفىء الى الابد يصعد دخانها "  فهنا ايضا اشارة للهلاك الابدي في الدينونة و عقاب الله لكل شرير 
فالاصحاح او النبؤة بالكامل تتكلم عن عقاب اللة للامم الشريرة و بالذات شعب ادوم 
ياريت بلاش تقطيف غبي بجهل  ..... الموضوع عن المسيحية و السيف فهل اوصى المسي بالقتل و الاعتداء ؟ مثلما سالت من قبل و لكن لا ارى سوى تقطيف من العهد القديم بكل جهل وعدم دراية


----------



## fredyyy (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*المسيحية والسيف*

*عزيزي الفاضل assarem

إذا كان في المسيحية تحريض على شئ ردئ 

فلماذا قال المسيح:*

*مت 5
 *** واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكممت     
38  سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.
 39  واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.
 40  ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.***

 رو 12:17 
***  لا تجازوا احدا عن شر بشر.معتنين بامور حسنة قدام جميع الناس ****

*في المسيحية لابد أن نميّز بين ما هو أرضي وما هو سماوى

إن حروب المؤمن المسيحي هي حروب روحية وليست جسدية أرضية*

* اف 6:12 
 *** فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. ***

 1كو 2:13 
*** * .*..... لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ****

*إذا  كان المسيح يريد إيذاء الناس لترك التلاميذ يطلبوا نار من السماء*
* لو 9
***   52  وارسل امام وجهه رسلا.فذهبوا ودخلوا قرية للسامريين حتى يعدوا له.
 53  فلم يقبلوه لان وجهه كان متجها نحو اورشليم.
 54  فلما رأى ذلك تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا قالا يا رب أتريد ان نقول ان تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل ايليا ايضا.****

*لا توجد وصية أو تحريض على القتل في المسيحية*


----------



## sosana (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

احب  اقول  للناس  اللي  بتجيب ايات  عشان  تثبت  ان المسيح  بيدعونا  للقتل  ان محاولتكوا  فاشلة  
و اي  محاولتكوا  الجاية  هتكون  فاشله  لانكم بتثبتوا  حاجة مش  موجودة  اصلا
مع الاسف  انتوا  شايفين الحقيقة  بس  مش عايزين تقبلوها
ربنا  قادر انه  ينور  قلوبكوا


----------



## assarem (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

" لإ يش أشتروا السيفين ؟
والعجيب أن يسوع لما قال لبطرس: رد سيفك " متى 27/52.يكون قد خالف نفسه - لقولكم إنه الله- " ملعون من يمنع سيفه من الدم" إرميا 48/10.


----------



## assarem (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

في آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس سفر الرؤيا :"فَخَرَجَ حِصَانٌ أَحْمَرُ، أُعْطِيَ رَاكِبُهُ سَيْفاً عَظِيماً، وَمُنِحَ سُلْطَةَ نَزْعِ السَّلاَمِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَجَعْلِ النَّاسِ يَقْتُلُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. "الفصل: 6, العدد. 4

ها أنتم تلحظون حضور السيف في زمن النعمة و معه الخوف الشديد و الهلع الأكيد :  رؤيا يوحنا: الفصل: 6, عدد15: "وَمُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَالْعُظَمَاءُ وَالأَغْنِيَاءُ وَالأُمَرَاءُ وَالأَقْوِيَاءُ وَكُلُّ عَبْدٍ وَكُلُّ حُرٍّ، أَخْفَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فِي الْمَغَايِرِ وَفِي صُخُورِ الْجِبَالِ، "


----------



## Basilius (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



> لإ يش أشتروا السيفين ؟



عايز تعرف اشتروا السيفين لية ؟ راجع ما كتبناة مش هنقول اكتر من كدة لان طريقتك معروفة 



> والعجيب أن يسوع لما قال لبطرس: رد سيفك " متى 27/52.يكون قد خالف نفسه - لقولكم إنه الله- " ملعون من يمنع سيفه من الدم" إرميا 48/10.


وكعادتك ايضا التكلم باقتطاف فيما تجهلة تماما مثل الاسئلة السابقة 
طبعا انت لا تعلم ماهو سفر ارميا ولا ظروف كتابتة ولا متى كتب وكيف كانت علاقة الله بالبشرية حينها 
وقلنا و اعدنا لمن يجهل ماهية الكتاب ان الله كان يعاقب امم كثيرة بالحروب و الدمار و الاحتلال بعد اعطائها فرص كثيرة جدا للتوبة مثلما فسرنا في الايات السابقة التي اقتطفتها وهذا كان قبل شريعة النعمة التي اعطت لكل البشرية فلم يعد هذا موجود 
السفر عموما يتكلم عن حكم الرب  بخراب ثاني لمواّب على يد بابل بعد خرابها الاول على يد الملك شلمنأصر الاشوري قبل ذلك لمعصيتهم لله وهذة كانت في العهد القديم بين الله و كل امة شريرة تعيق عملالله و  شعبة ... الله كان يمهلهم فرص كثيرة ثم يبتليهم بخراب صغير و ان لم يرجعوا يبتليهم بخراب كبير وهنا نبؤة عن هذا الخراب الكبير لمواّب بعد خرابها الاول على يد الاشوريين وكان مراّب عموما يشير الى الشيطان اللذي يحرض على الخطية و الابتعاد عن الله 
لانة حاول ان يجعل كثير من شعب الله ان يزني مع بنات مواّب واسقط مراّب كثيرا من ابناء شعب الله في الشر ... واشياء كثيرة جدا فعلتها مواّب ضد الله و شعبة 
فكان خراب مواّب هو عمل الله ضد كل شر و خطية في ذلك الوقت وكان على يد بابل 
وملعون من يعمل عمل الرب بتراخي وملعون من يمنع سيفة عن الدم عن حكم الله بخراب مواّب و بخراب الامم الشريرة على يد امم اخرى 
فالنبوة هنا تقول على خراب مواّب على يد امة اخرى 
و بالنسبة لكلمة دم " ملعون من يمنع سيفة عن الدم " بالاضافة الى الشرح السابق بخراب كل امة شريرة بعمل الله لو حضرتك بس ايها المقتطف الماهر كنت وضعت الجزء كاملا من بداية المقطع من الاية السابعة ستجدة يقول 
" فمن اجل اتكالك على اعمالك و على خزائنك ستؤخذين انتي ايضا و يخرج كموش الى السبي كهنتة و رؤساءة معا و ياتي المهلك الى كل مدينة فلا تفلت مدينة فيبيد الوطاء و يهلك السهل كما قال الرب اعطوا مواّب جناحا لانها تخرج طائرة و تسير مدنها خربة بلا ساكن فيها ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء و ملعون من يمنع سيفة عن الدم "
طبعا قرات كلمة كموش وكموش هنا احد الالهة الوثنية و اعظم الهة المواّبين و كان يعتبر من قبل شعب الله اي الة وثني هو رمزا للشيطان و للخطية هو و كهنتة و يفسرها المفسرون بانة سيسقط الشيطان ( كموش ) و رموزة و اتباعة ( كهنتة )  و ايضا كلمة اعمالها و اخزانها اشارة الى ثقة الشيطان فيهم و هم فية و هنا ملعون من يمنع سيفة عن الدم يرمز الى دم كموش اكبر الالهة الوثنية(ودم اتباعة ) في العهد القديم  واللذي هو رمز للشيطان عموما فملعون من يمنع سيفة عن ابليس و الشيطان وملعون من يعمل عمل الرب بتراخي و عمل الرب هنا هو عقاب الامة الشريرة مواّب و كموش اللذي يرمز للشيطان و ايضا في سياق هذا السفر ستجد انة يقول " يبيد الوطاء " الوطاء كان وادي في مواّب وفي سياق السفر يقصد بة الارض التي هي رمز للشيطان وهنا عمل الله بابادة كل قوى ابليس في مواّب ...
افهمت ؟ هذا هو العهد القديم 
ومازلنا نسال لللمرة الرابعة  هل عندما جاء المسيح امر بالقتل ؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*assarem  	" لإ يش أشتروا السيفين ؟
والعجيب أن يسوع لما قال لبطرس: رد سيفك " متى 27/52.يكون قد خالف نفسه - لقولكم إنه الله- " ملعون من يمنع سيفه من الدم" إرميا *48/10.

*هناك فرق بين نبوة  عن تأديب شعب بالقضاء 

والدفاع عن المسيح بالسيف

الذي يمسك سلك كهرباء رغم وجود تحزير سوف يؤذي نفسة 

العناد عقوبته الدينونة:*

*رومية  2
***  5  ولكنك من اجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة
 6  الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله. ****


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

*في آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس سفر الرؤيا :"فَخَرَجَ حِصَانٌ أَحْمَرُ، أُعْطِيَ رَاكِبُهُ سَيْفاً عَظِيماً، وَمُنِحَ سُلْطَةَ نَزْعِ السَّلاَمِ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَجَعْلِ النَّاسِ يَقْتُلُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. "الفصل: 6, العدد. 4
ها أنتم تلحظون حضور السيف في زمن النعمة......*

*هذه نبوة عما سوف يحدث بعد رفع الروح القدس من الأرض 
*
* 2تس 2:8  
*** وحينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه. ****

*ولن يكون المؤمنين المسحيين الحقيقين على الأرض

وسينصب غضب المسيح على كل سكان الأرض الرافضين له

وهذا لم ولن يكون زمن النعمة  .... كما ذكرت بل وقت القضاء*

* رؤ 16:1  
*** وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة امضوا واسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الارض. ****

*أهرب من غضب الله بالإحتماء بفداء المسيح المتاح لك الآن قبل بداية الغضب*


----------



## assarem (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*

ذلك الفرس جاء تحت سلطان .
1- فمن فوَّضه نزع السلام من الأرض؟
2- لماذا جعل الناس يقتل بعضهم بعضا؟
هذا الفارس إما أن يتصرف بأمر الآب أو بأمره أو بأمر الشيطان .ننتظر بسلطة من .


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: (( المسيحية والسيف))*



assarem قال:


> ذلك الفرس جاء تحت سلطان .
> 1- فمن فوَّضه نزع السلام من الأرض؟
> 2- لماذا جعل الناس يقتل بعضهم بعضا؟
> هذا الفارس إما أن يتصرف بأمر الآب أو بأمره أو بأمر الشيطان .ننتظر بسلطة من .


 
ما دخل سؤالك هذا بموضوع السيف في المسيحية؟
ممكن تبقى بالموضوع و بلاش نط لغير مواضيع يا صديقي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## athanasuos_1 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء و ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم ارميا 48 : 10*
هذا الإصحاح يتناول حفداء لوط من إبنته الكبرى والإصحاح التالى يتناول حفداء لوط (بنى عمون) من إبنته الصغرى. وهؤلاء يشيرون اليوم لمن يسميهم الكتاب "نغول لا بنون".

*(عب8:12) ويمثلون فئة عريضة "ممن لهم إسم أنهم أحياء وهم أموات" وهم لأنهم أولاد غير شرعيين فلا حق لهم فى الميراث مع إسرائيل هؤلاء قد يكون لهم نجاح مؤقت ولكن الدينونة ستلحقهم ولذلك فى أول الإصحاح يعرف الله نفسه بأنه إله إسرائيل فإسرائيل هو الإبن الشرعى (خر8:6) + (خر22:4) وقد لعب موآب دوراً هاماً فى تاريخ إسرائيل منذ إجتياز بنى إسرائيل البرية فى طريقهم من مصر إلى فلسطين. فكانت موآب العدو اللدود لهم. وكان بالاق ملك موآب حينما إستدعى بلعام ليعلن لهُ الشعب حينما خاف منهم وحينما لم يلعنه بسبب أن الله منعهُ من ذلك، أشار بلعام على بالاق بأن يجعل إسرائيل يزنى فيلعنه الله. وهكذا أجعل بالاق إسرائيل يزنى مع بنات موأب فهلك منهم 24.000 رجل ولهذا فموآب يشير أيضاً للشيطان الذى يلقى معثرة أمام أولاد الله فيموتون. لذلك فالله يعاقب موآب لكل الشر الذى ألحق بإسرائيل لذلك سمى هذا الخراب عمل الرب (10) فالويل "لمن يعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار" أية (1) نبو هو جبل فى موأب رأى منهُ موسى أرض الميعاد (تث1:34) ونبو وقريتايم ومسجاب مدن موأبية وأية (2) فى حشبون فكروا عليها شراً = هى مدينة على حدود موأب وصلها الأعداء وفكروا بالشر على موأب هناك. وحشبون = مدينة المكايد. والمعنى أن موآب التى كادت لإسرائيل وأسقطتها فى الشر ها هى تسقط بنفس الطريقة فالعدو يكيد لها فى نفس المكان الذى كادت فيه الشر للأخرين. وأنتِ أيضاً يا مدمين = مدمين تعنى مزبلة أو إبادة تامة. فالشر الذى فى العالم ما هو إلا مزبلة ولا يقود إلا للإبادة التامة وسيبيد الله العالم كله ورمزاً لذلك خراب موأب. تصَمين = تسقطين وتصبحين عاجزة. ويذهب وراءها سيف الرب. وفى (3) صوت صياح وبكاء نتيجة الضربة ولكنه بكاء العذارى الجاهلات بلا فائدة.*
*وفى (4) صغارها = تترجم الأية هكذا "وأسمعت صراخها حتى صوغر" أى إلى أقصى البلاد وفى (6) كونوا كعرعر = راجع (أر6:17) والمعنى أنهم بعد طردهم من بلادهم سيكونوا فى حالة ضعف كالعرعر، هاربين بلا حماية فى البرية. والمسيح كشف الشياطين وأضعفهم وفضح أساليبهم فى الغواية. وفى (7) كموش = أعظم ألهة الموأبيين ولاحظ خطية موأب إتكالها على ثروتها وقوتها وحيلها = أعمالها وخزائنها = ثقة الشياطين فى أنفسهم وحيلهم سيخزيها الله وسيسقط الشيطان ورمزه هنا كموش وكل من يتبعه = كهنته ورؤساؤه وفى (8) يبيد الوطاء = المقصود به وادى موأب أى شاطىء بحر لوط. ولنلاحظ أن المسيح صخرتنا وكل من يحتمى به يرفعه "رفعت عينى إلى الجبال" ولكن كل من إنخدع بحيل إبليس وأحب الأرض بشهواتها يصبح أرضياً (أى وطاء) وهذا يبيد حينما يباد إبليس. وحتى يشرح الله للشعب قديماً ألا يلتصقوا بالأرضيات منعهم من أكل الحيات وكل ما يزحف على بطنه (لا41:11-44) وفى (9) أعطوها جناحاً = فتستطيع الهرب سريعاً ولكنها بهذا ستصير مثل الطيور التى تطير فوق الخرِبْ. وأية (10) ولأن هذا هو عمل الرب فملعون من يعمله برخاوة = وعملنا الأن أن نستخدم سيف الرب، سيف الصلاة والإيمان سيف كلمة الله ضد الشياطين وذلك لنصيبها فى الصميم. وملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء. وهذه الأية موجهة لكل خادم ولكل مسيحى يعمل فى كرم الرب. وأية (11) يقال أن الخمر الجيدة إذا إرتاحت فلا تنقل من إناء لإناء تتحسن، أما الخمر الرديئة فعلى نقيض ذلك والمعنى هنا أنهم يشبهون الخمر الرديئة فهم لم ينتقلون من مكانهم ولم يذهبوا للسبى مدة طويلة = (ولم تواجههم تجارب أليمة) لم يفرغ من إناء لإناء. وكان المنتظر أن يتحسن طعمهم لكن لأنهم أردياء ولأنهم مستقر على درديه (عكارة الخمر) أى إستمروا فى أفراحهم وملذاتهم الجسدانية الشهوانية كما يستمد الخمر قوته من الدردى الذى فيه. هم لم يستفيدوا من أيام راحتهم فى أنهم يقدمون توبة والله أطال لهم فترة راحتهم فهم أقدم من إسرائيل كدولة ولم يعرفوا أية متاعب. ولم يفرغوا من أنية لأنية مما يضعفهم. ولكن كل هذا لم يقودهم للتوبة بل بقى طعمهُ فيه ورائحتهُ لم تتغير = أى بقيت رائحة خطيته فيه، رديئة طول الأيام. وهكذا كل من يفرح بالعالم يكون ردىء فى نظر الله. وفى (12) مصغين فيصغونه = لها عدة ترجمات تقود كلها لنفس المعنى فهى إما مضلين يُضلونه أو عمال يصبون الإناء فينسكب الخمر. والمعنى أن البابليين فى تخريبهم لموأب سيفقدونها كل مصادر لذاتها الجسدية.فإذا لم نستغل بركات الله أيام راحتنا ونتوب يحرمنا الله من هذه البركات. بيت إيل = حيث هيكل العجول التى عبدها إسرائيل.*
*منقول من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري *
*بلاق ملك مؤاب = الشيطان *
*الحرب للرب وسمها الكتاب عمل الرب *
*اذن فهي حرب ضد الشيطان *

*ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاء و ملعون من يمنع سيفه عن الدم ارميا 48 : 10*
*اذكروني في صلواتكم *
*




*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2010)

المسيحية انتشرت بالمحبة


----------

